# Shimano wheels for my caad 10 rival



## iKon (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking into upgrading the rs10's that came with my bike. I've been considering the rs80's, dura-ace 7900 c24, c35, or c50. Should I just get the rs80's or is there a noticeable difference to justify paying more? I'm looking at hybrid wheels for ease of swapping wheels as well as brake performance. I really enjoy how quiet the shimano hubs are but am open to other wheel options.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

The RS80s are a very nice wheel (especially when on sale or with a coupon code), and the Duraace great are as well.

Will you notice a huge obvious difference between the RS80 and the 7900s? Probably not a very significant one. (But you should notice a difference between the RS10s and either the 80's or DA models.)

The only negative to the wheels are the fact that they use proprietary spokes (straight pull) as opposed to J-bend spokes. The straight pull spokes are more expensive and harder to find, most likely special order at most shops.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

2nd on the spokes, but get back ups before you need them. 

Also, look at the TL versions. Tubeless ready. My buddy went this route and never looked back...........or had to stop to change a flat.

There are many wheel options out there for that price range. Many are quiet too.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

If you're not too hung up on the Shimano brand, there are plenty of more cost effective options out there.


----------



## iKon (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not completely stuck on shimano but what other brands would you recommend? I could probably go with a low profile wheel, but I have an itch to get something that's at least 35mm or more.


----------



## Accordion (Mar 27, 2010)

I have Williams System 30 wheels for my 2012 CAAD10-4. I had these wheels on my CAAD9 and love them. They're like $480 for the set and are so much better than RS10s I can't even explain it. It was like going from an aluminum bike to a carbon bike simply by changing out the wheels.

I am not affiliated with this company at all but they stand by their product and are very reasonably priced.

Other good wheels are Soul, Fulcrum, Mavic, Zipp, etc etc etc....there are so many.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

iKon:

It depends on what you wish to accomplish with these new wheels. A wheel that is efficient in the head winds may not do so well as road climbs toward the sky. You'll have to find a happy medium, unless you wish to buy two wheel sets. 

If you want an aero wheels to slice through the wind, you might want to consider a set of Hed Jets or Zipps. Devastator has high praise for his Hed Jets. If you want a lightweight wheel that winds up quickly on an incline then the Shimano 7850 C24CL or 7900 C24 will be a very good alternative. On another forum, there are those that speak the world of the Enve 1.45 wheels with a good hubset (Alchemy, Tune, DT Swiss, Chris King). Don't get too carried away as wheels cost as much a frameset at times. 

Also, take into account the wheel's construction and physical limitation (rider weight). As an all around good wheel, I would go with a Campagnolo Eurus/Shamal Ultra, Shimano 7900 C24 or the Hed Ardennes. Want the best of both worlds (aero/weight) then get the Enve with an Alchemy hubset. Be prepared to pay $2400-$2800 for the Enve wheelset though.

chl


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Accordion said:


> I have Williams System 30 wheels for my 2012 CAAD10-4. I had these wheels on my CAAD9 and love them. They're like $480 for the set and are so much better than RS10s I can't even explain it. It was like going from an aluminum bike to a carbon bike simply by changing out the wheels.
> 
> I am not affiliated with this company at all but they stand by their product and are very reasonably priced.
> 
> Other good wheels are Soul, Fulcrum, Mavic, Zipp, etc etc etc....there are so many.


I have Williams System 30's on my 2011 CAAD 10 too. :thumbsup:

If I was going to do it again, for $1000, I'd go for the Fulcrum Race 1 2way. They have the wider rims, Road Tubeless and a good feel. (if they are anything like the Race 3s I was on recently)

However, if Williams had tubeless and wider rims, I'd go for those in a heartbeat. In fact, I would consider upgrading. I hate flats and love wider tires that much.


----------



## iKon (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the advise guys. I'm definitely considering those William wheels. I'm not the type to spend my days climbing hills and mostly in the flats. I'm hoping to do my first Seattle to Portland ride and want a good everyday set that will give me some aero advantage but be reasonably light. I've also began looking at mavic cosmic sl or sr's. I'm not sure if the weight reduction is worth the increase in price but the best price I've seen on the sr is 1299.

How do mavic quality and durability compare to shimano c35 and c50's? They both seem to be pretty good brands and may just boil down to preference. Price wise, I've been looking to keep it under $1300. The best price I've found for true SR's is 1300 and SL for 800-900. I've been considering uk dealers like Merlin or Ribble for the best price on shimano wheel. These will be my first set of aftermarket wheels and haven't experienced the difference between 35-52mm depth wheels and how things like crosswind affect it.


----------

